# Waterfowling Tips - What?



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

These can be tips about anything. For example: Sew pieces of elastic to the cuff of your hunting pants to keep them from sliding up your leg when you put on your waders. Putting socks over flocked heads? A convenient container to keep your lunch dry? TP paper on a field blind for fake snow...Get the idea?

:wink:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

So what are the best black socks to use on your flocked heads?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

WARDEN247 said:


> So what are the best black socks to use on your flocked heads?


Fruit of the looms. :wink:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Would Nylons work just as well?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My all time favorite waterfowling tip is to get a hunting buddy that is a traveling salesman that not only travels the area that you hunt, but could also talk his way into hunting a field that hasn't been hunted since the Pleiostine era. That is what has increased my success in the field!!!! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh yea....Also make sure he is a good cook and knows his way around venison rib eye sammys. That also helps with your comfort in the field. One other thing I forgot, make sure that his son and their buddies are really good at calling geese and will ask the old farts along once in a while.

Damn, good thing I own some decoys or they might not need me!!!! :-?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

djleye said:


> My all time favorite waterfowling tip is to get a hunting buddy that is a traveling salesman that not only travels the area that you hunt,


Or, a lineman for the rural power company who has access to "dim the lights".
He seems to always get permission, must be his personality!! :lol:

Here's one DB, always bring a lawn rake, wide spring type. How many times are we scrounging for stubble with our hands right up until shootin' time.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bring a roll of toilet paper, and better yet...bring a trashbag to take it home. 

And if you're really feeling brisk, bring baby wipes.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Other Ideas... Always looking! :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Always fall asleep, urinate or crap a lot, or open that shiny silver thermos because that is when the geese come


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

One of the uses of TP. I think on a cold day baby wipes would be better since they would freeze to the blind.

[siteimg]382[/siteimg]


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have another tip or suggestion. While your out scouting and asking for permission ask the land owner if you could possibly put up some nesting structures if they have any water on the property. Every nest we get out there will make a world of a difference.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dont take anybody that you dont really know to your "honey holes". 
And always have a back up can of chew in your hunting bag, or just have a Hustad with. :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> And always have a back up can of chew in your hunting bag


This is one of the best tips that any waterfowler should abide by. One slip up and it could be a miserable morning. If you thought the booze shakes were bad..........


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Have any of you guys used a baked potato for a hand warmer? Set the oven at 350* for about an hour and the little potato will keep you warm for about 3-4 hours. Oh yea... and you have some food too! Just bring some katsup packets and your set.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If you want to hunt a body of water and you don't have waders or a boat to retrieve your decoys you can take a rope say 50 to 100 feet, put a 1 to 2 lbs weight on it and when its time to get the decoys just through out your weight so it lands in front of the decoy. A simple and dry way to retrieve your decoys. You will still need a way to retrieve your birds though. If you don't have a dog a fishing pole with a big hook works well.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> Have any of you guys used a baked potato for a hand warmer? Set the oven at 350* for about an hour and the little potato will keep you warm for about 3-4 hours. Oh yea... and you have some food too! Just bring some katsup packets and your set.


Woah!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Always (especially if you reload) bring a gun cleaning rod or a pole long enough to push a wad out of your barrel or mud. Don't want no banana peel barrels out there.

Bring a spare plug in case your buddy forgot his. If you dont have one a tree branch or a wooden dowel from your wind socks or rags will also work.

If your goose or duck call is stuck together and you need to get it apart, put it in the freezer for a while. This will usually do the trick.

Don't let your dog run around the field in the dark as it is sure to get sprayed by a skunk (learned that the hard way last year).


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Wrap a piece of reflective tape near the top of your motion stakes (avery, higdon stackables, etc.) so you can set your stakes and find them easily in the dark when you follow behind with the decoys. The decoy will cover the tape while hunting.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

buy a cheap LED headlight to help set up decoys. Bring along a yard rake to collect natural veggitation to help hide your blind.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Shoot first without yelling takem...your hunting partners will still get shots but you can get a shot at the big greenhead before anyone else.

I learned how to do this hunting with GB3....gosh he's fast on the draw.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Ah...along with Field Hunter - my brother's favorite tactic. He says:

Steady..steady...steady...BOOM - Take 'em!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll have to put that one into my memory.....Dan and Ron really appreciate me taking the first shot...at least it keeps Ron from getting all those doubles. :beer:


----------

